# Is the IIS worker thread 'w3wp.exe' working too hard?



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

At my work we have a Store Management software package, it makes use of .NET (2.0) and IIS. Recently it has been running quite slow, and I am beginning to suspect that the IIS worker thread 'w3wp.exe' is working too hard.










Is the above memory usage figure 'unusual' for IIS?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

